
"...like grindr, except for getting drunk instead of getting laid."     - CorsairSanglot
http://www.miraclejones.blogspot.com/2013/11/fulfillment.html
======
mschuster91
Awesome story. I do wonder if it's fictious or real... if real, then the guy
so totally deserves a crate of beer.

~~~
treerock
I did wonder that too. But it looks like fiction. Strangely, can't find any of
Miracle Jones' books[1] on Amazon.

[1]:
[http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/29497](http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/29497)

